#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Йоги и йогины

## Дмитрий Певко

Собственно, вопрос в заглавии. Почему получились эти дублеты, откуда взялись "йогины", почему прижились в нашем обиходе, в переводных текстах - и хорошо ли это. Какое из слов предпочтительнее. Помнится, Пэма Бэнза это слово не жаловал.

Кажется, ответ - в англоязычных текстах по тибетскому буддизму, поэтому помещаю тему здесь. Прошу извинить моё невежество: мне всегда лень было читать по-английски тексты, доступные на русском языке.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ullu

> Собственно, вопрос в заглавии. Почему получились эти дублеты, откуда взялись "йогины", почему прижились в нашем обиходе, в переводных текстах - и хорошо ли это. Какое из слов предпочтительнее. Помнится, Пэма Бэнза это слово не жаловал.
> 
> Кажется, ответ - в англоязычных текстах по тибетскому буддизму, поэтому помещаю тему здесь. Прошу извинить моё невежество: мне всегда лень было читать по-английски тексты, доступные на русском языке.


Ну это просто сленг такой возник из-за того что хатха-йога как зарядка или как вид спорта слишком распространилась на территории России. что бы не путать условно :
йоги это те, кто занимается хатхой как физзарядкой не интересуясь воззрением и медитацией, а йогины это те, кто занимается медитацией и т.д..

----------


## Шаман

> § 354. Существительные с суф. -ин(а)/ -атин(а), орфогр. также -ятин(а) (фонемат. |ин|/|ат'ин|), называют мясо названного мотивирующим словом животного, употребляющееся в качестве пищи: баранина, лососина, лосина и лосятина, осетрина, фазанина, голубятина, гусятина; сюда же относятся: человечина, мертвечина, стервятина (прост.). В словах, мотивированных названиями молодых животных на -онок, выступают основы мн. ч. на -ат(а): телятина, жеребятина, поросятина, ягнятина. Мотивирующие существительные&nbsp- немотивированные, кроме слова мертвечина (мертвец).


 сабж

----------


## Vic

, а йогины это те, кто занимается медитацией и т.д

и йогини :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ullu

> , а йогины это те, кто занимается медитацией и т.д
> 
> и йогини


бабы-йоги )

----------


## Шаман

> § 360. Суффикс -ин. Существительные с суф. -ин (фонемат. |ин|) составляют два типа.
> 
>    1) Слова, называющие жителя страны или представителя народа, названного мотивирующим словом: Грузия - грузин, Осетия - осетин, Литва - литвин (устар.), Русь - русин, Мордва - мордвин, Эллада - (с нерегулярным усечением основы) - эллин. В отличие от существительных с суф. -ан-ин/-чан-ин (см. § 337), суф. -ин сохраняется и в формах мн. ч. По этому признаку к словам данного типа примыкают семантически обособленные Брама - брамин (с морфом -ин), семья - семьянин (с морфом -анин), власть - властелин (с морфом -елин, фонемат. |aл'ин|). В грузин и осетин отсекается финаль -и|j|- основы мотивирующего слова. Ударение (акц. тип А) на суффиксе; исключение - эллин. Тип непродуктивный.
> 
>    2) Слова, называющие вещества, материалы. ...


Отсюда, вроде бы, вывод, что йогины - это те, кто занимается йогой. (йога - йогин).

А йоги - это йоги.

http://edu.shd.ru/projects/gram/328-379.html

----------


## ullu

> Отсюда, вроде бы, вывод, что йогины - это те, кто занимается йогой. (йога - йогин).
> 
> А йоги - это йоги.
> 
> http://edu.shd.ru/projects/gram/328-379.html


Беда в том, что йогой занимаются и те и другие )

----------


## Vic

> бабы-йоги )


 эт в старости)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Господа, пожалуйста, прекратите флудить в теме! Я прекрасно знаю, что такое суффикс -ин-. Меня интересует, кто из русских переводчиков ввёл в употребление слово "йогин", на каком основании, почему Пэма Бэнза отрицательно к этому относится.

Рассуждения о смысловом противопоставлении индуистский йог/буддийский йогин - самодеятельность. Так же как и о том, что йогин - это "занимающийся йогой". Заглядывайте иногда в толковые словари русского языка.

----------


## ullu

Отрицательное отношение Пэмы к словам это его самодеятельность, все изначально самосовершенно  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Отрицательное отношение Пэмы к словам это его самодеятельность, все изначально самосовершенно


и флуд в том числе  :Big Grin:

----------


## Бхусуку

> почему Пэма Бэнза отрицательно к этому относится.


А почему бы Вам об этом не спросить самого Пэму  Бэнзу, а не у всего форума?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

В книге "Тантра. Мантра. Янтра." Рамачандры Рао есть интересное примечание научного редактора В. С. Далыковой-Парфионович (канд. фил. наук, Институт востоковедения РАН):

"в русскоязычной литературе принята склоняемая форма слова мужского рода "йогин", а с определённого времени ошибочно распространилась склоняемая форма женского рода (например, йогиня, йогине и т.д.), хотя по правилам произношения "йогини" женского рода является несклоняемым, так же, как и "дакини" или "нагини"". 

Относительно "йогов и йогинов". Кажется, кто-то из переводчиков на русский язык подробно писал об этом, но кто и где - не помню...

----------


## До

Наверное дело было так. Сначала стало известным слово "_йога_", и потом русские люди сами придумали того кто ей занимается - _йог_. А йоги и йогин импортировались из английского или санскрита напрямую. Видимо потому, что стало больше контакта с носителями и источниками.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А почему бы Вам об этом не спросить самого Пэму  Бэнзу, а не у всего форума?


Потому что я почему-то не могу отправить ему ПС. Кроме того, здесь есть и другие переводчики, работавшие с английскими текстами.
Слово "йог", может, и "придумано", но в словарях современного русского литературного языка давно зафиксировано.

Спасибо До1 за ссылки. Итак, "йоги" и "йогин" взяты, скорее всего, из английских текстов, а происхождение санскритское.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Отсюда, вроде бы, вывод, что йогины - это те, кто занимается йогой. (йога - йогин).


Этот древний суффикс обозначает не деятеля, а единичность. То есть словообразовательная мотивация (русская) получается такая: не тот, кто занимается йогой, а один из тех, кто имеет отношение к йоге (так же, как грузин и киевлянин). В древнерусском языке было числительное инъ "один" (отсюда, кстати, инокъ "монах", буквально "одиночка, отшельник" - калька с греческого).

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ну вот, залез в гугль.  :Smilie:  Оказывается, русскоязычные индуисты и последователи хатха-йоги тоже вовсю юзают слово "йогин".
Кстати, у Эванса-Венца заглавие известной книги выглядит так: "Tibet's great yogi Milarepa". Издательский дом "Агни" (Самара) выпустил перевод "Великий йог Тибета Миларепа".

Хотелось бы всё-таки разобраться, какой из вариантов нормативный, какой допустимый. И если не рекомендуется, то почему.

----------


## Вова Л.

Что значит "нормативный" и "допустимый"? Нет же какой-то структуры, которая бы эту номенклатуру регламентировала. Сначала переводчик переводит на свое усмотрение, а потом уж какой вариант приживется, такой и приживется. В русском, имхо, "йогин" сейчас более популярно. И это относится не только к "йогинам", но и ко многим другим словам.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> у Эванса-Венца заглавие известной книги выглядит так: "Tibet's great yogi Milarepa". Издательский дом "Агни" (Самара) выпустил перевод "Великий йог Тибета Миларепа".
> 
> Хотелось бы всё-таки разобраться, какой из вариантов нормативный, какой допустимый. И если не рекомендуется, то почему.


Да, О. Т. Туманова в своём переводе постоянно употребляет слово "йог".

А вот в сборнике "Великие учителя Тибета" (Институт Общегуманитарных Исследований, культурный центр "Уддияна") Г. А. Журба переводит:

"высший херука среди йогинов"; и сноска:

"Йогин на санскрите и йоги на хинди".

Что интересно, А. В. Парибок в предисловии к этому же изданию пишет:

"неким древним йогом". :Smilie: 

Так что, видимо, оба варианта приемлемы.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Вот не пишешь на форум, зайдешь почитать - и такое про себя узнаешь.
Где это я плохо относился к слову "йогин" - у нас во всех книжках так и написано "йогины и йогини".
Мне не нравится, когда используют кальку с английского yogi - например, "исполнится йоги мечта". Какой-такой йоги, крия или ати, и опять же непонятно - один йоги или два йоги или сто восемь йоги. Это действительно безграмотно.
А так даже классики жанра упоминают слово "йогин" - "Придет йогин на кладбище..."
В общем, хоть налчжорпой назови - только в печку не ставь!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Мне не нравится, когда используют кальку с английского yogi - например, "исполнится йоги мечта".


Почему именно так?

"Исполнится йога мечта", "исполнится йогини мечта".

Чем "йог" хуже "йогина"? :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Спасибо. Просто мне почему-то врезался в память Ваш пост: "и никаких "йогинов". Наверно, там было "йоги".

И действительно, чем йог хуже йогина?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

ЗЫ. Насколько я помню, у вас "дакини" и "йогини" несклоняемые, не как "княгиня". Но заимствование - процесс такой многоплановый, а язык так склонен к грамматической унификации... Может, со временем и приживутся "дакиня - дакинь" и "йогиня - йогинь"?  :Smilie:  Тем паче что этимологически суффикс, если не ошибаюсь, тот же.

----------


## Шаман

> Спасибо. Просто мне почему-то врезался в память Ваш пост: "и никаких "йогинов". Наверно, там было "йоги".
> 
> И действительно, чем йог хуже йогина?


Как Вы сами сказали, "не тот, кто занимается йогой, а один из тех, кто имеет отношение к йоге ". Отношение может быть вполне косвенное. Разные бывают отношения.  :Big Grin:

----------


## До

> Сообщение от *Пэма Бэнза*
> _Мне не нравится, когда используют кальку с английского yogi - например, "исполнится йоги мечта"._
> 
> 
> Почему именно так? "Исполнится йога мечта", "исполнится йогини мечта". Чем "йог" хуже "йогина"?





> И действительно, чем йог хуже йогина?


Интересно откуда взялся вопрос '_почему "йог" хуже "йогина"_', если человек говорит, что ему не нравится "йоги".

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Интересно откуда взялся вопрос '_почему "йог" хуже "йогина"_', если человек говорит, что ему не нравится "йоги" (совпадающее по написанию с "йога" в мн.числе.)


Речь вот об этом:




> у Эванса-Венца заглавие известной книги выглядит так: "Tibet's great yogi Milarepa". Издательский дом "Агни" (Самара) выпустил перевод "Великий йог Тибета Миларепа".


Ничем не хуже, нежели "Великий йогин Тибета Миларепа".

Парибок, думаю, согласится. :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Почему именно так?
> 
> "Исполнится йога мечта", "исполнится йогини мечта".
> 
> Чем "йог" хуже "йогина"?


Об этом и речь - когда читаешь "исполнится йоги мечта", недоумеваешь, какая же у этой йоги мечта. Но это вопрос к тем, кто так переводит.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> ЗЫ. Насколько я помню, у вас "дакини" и "йогини" несклоняемые, не как "княгиня". Но заимствование - процесс такой многоплановый, а язык так склонен к грамматической унификации... Может, со временем и приживутся "дакиня - дакинь" и "йогиня - йогинь"?  Тем паче что этимологически суффикс, если не ошибаюсь, тот же.


Все может быть, пока пишем дакини и йогини, хотя, например, славься дакиня княгиня (в смысле Еше Цогял) - звучит неплохо. Главное, не перебарщивать - а то иногда читаешь: Ринпочи (в смысле двое) приехали!

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне кажется, йогини - это тетя ёг, а дядя ёг - это йог, но никак не йогин. А вообще, лучше не заморачиваться  :Smilie:  
З.Ы. А что за мечта была у йогини? Которая пусть исполнится?

----------


## Маша_ла

Кстати, не исключено, т.е., я даже уверена, что Баба Яга была йогиней, а Кощей Бессмертный - йогом.
А вообще, почему пишется йога, а не ёга? Русский алфавит все же богаче англ., тем не менее, мы используем при переводе так же 2 буквы, как и в англ. Вай?

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Кстати, не исключено, т.е., я даже уверена, что Баба Яга была йогиней, а Кощей Бессмертный - йогом.
> А вообще, почему пишется йога, а не ёга? Русский алфавит все же богаче англ., тем не менее, мы используем при переводе так же 2 буквы, как и в англ. Вай?


elsi by na udaff.com isplozovalos' slovo "йог" ego imenno tak i pisali by "ёг" ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Мне кажется, йогини - это тетя ёг, а дядя ёг - это йог, но никак не йогин. А вообще, лучше не заморачиваться  
> З.Ы. А что за мечта была у йогини? Которая пусть исполнится?


Мечта была у йогина, Джецуна Миларэпы, - встретить смерть в затворе.

Заболею — никто не справится о здоровье,
Умру — никто не заплачет. 
Встретить смерть в этом затворе — 
Вот всё, чего желает йогин. 

Ни человеческого следа снаружи,
Ни пятнышка крови внутри.
Встретить смерть в этом затворе — 
Вот всё, чего желает йогин. 

Некому спросить, где я,
Нет места, куда идти. 
Встретить смерть в этом затворе —
Вот всё, чего желает йогин. 

Мой гниющий труп пожрут черви,
Хрящи и кости досуха высосут мухи.
Встретить смерть в этом затворе — 
Вот всё, чего желает йогин.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Кстати, не исключено, т.е., я даже уверена, что Баба Яга была йогиней, а Кощей Бессмертный - йогом.


Исключено.  :Smilie:  Баба-Яга никакого отношения к йоге не имеет, а вот к Яме, божеству смерти - самое прямое. См.:
Ю.С. Степанов. Константы. Словарь русской культуры (статьи "Кащей Бессмертный" и "Баба-Яга").
В.Я. Пропп. Исторические корни волшебной сказки
http://www.lib.ru/CULTURE/PROPP/skazki.txt

----------


## Buural

На санскрите слова «йог» не вообще.  :Smilie:  
Зато есть слово йогин - последователь системы йоги. Женский эквивалент – йогини.

p.s. есть ещё слово йоги = йогин (но оно вроде как менее употребительно)

p.p.s Для этого все-то надо было в словарь заглянуть  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Мы ж не о санскрите говорили, а о том, как эти заимствования усваиваются в современном русском языке.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Кстати, не исключено, т.е., я даже уверена, что Баба Яга была йогиней, а Кощей Бессмертный - йогом.
> А вообще, почему пишется йога, а не ёга? Русский алфавит все же богаче англ., тем не менее, мы используем при переводе так же 2 буквы, как и в англ. Вай?


А чего, "хатха-ёга" - очень красиво.  :Big Grin:  
Действительно, почему йога, на не ёга? Мы не пишем ведь йантра, Йама, йамайка? Или тут без Пэмы Бэнзы опять не обошлось?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Шаман

видимо, йог потому, что "yog"  :Smilie: 
то же  йод = iodine, не "ёд"

----------


## Ersh

Ну мы же пишем - Аффтар, выпей йаду... :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Ну мы же пишем - Аффтар, выпей йаду...


это албанский диалект

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну и почему йод - не ёд? Мне нравится слово ёга.. это как-то доходчивее, чем йога, кажется  :Smilie:  Мы же не пишем юга - как йуга ( Кали - юга).
Ёга, ёг, ёгини. Клёво  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ну и почему йод - не ёд? Мне нравится слово ёга.. это как-то доходчивее, чем йога, кажется  Мы же не пишем юга - как йуга ( Кали - юга).
> Ёга, ёг, ёгини. Клёво


ё - буква умирающая, и очень редко использующася, ее даже на клавиатуре не сразу можно найти, если не знаешь заранее. Многие начнут заменять на е - будет получаться какая-то "ега". Другое дело - буквы й, или я.

----------


## Skyku

Вова Л., насколько мне известно, йо используется в заимствованых словах:
майор, район. Но ёж - слово русское, и с русским же ё.
А йога - заимствованнное.

(кстати в украинский вернулась звонкая ґ, как раз в основном ради заимствованных слов. И йога в правильном украинском правописании - с звонкой ґ.
То есть заимствованное слово - йога, а не славянское. И умирание ё тут ни при чем)

----------


## Маша_ла

Нет, ё - не умирающая буква. Я всегда знаю, где буква ё на клаве.
Гы, представила себе слово ёж - йож. Или ёрш - йорш. Прикольно. 
И, например, никто не заменяет букву й в слове йога на и. 
Мне кажется, просто действительно, это погрешности какого-то изначального перевода. Мне лично нравится буква ё  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

*Skyku*

Да, действительно - вполне возможно на счет заимственности.

----------


## Бхусуку

> ё - буква умирающая, и очень редко использующася, ее даже на клавиатуре не сразу можно найти, если не знаешь заранее. Многие начнут заменять на е - будет получаться какая-то "ега". Другое дело - буквы й, или я.


Кто сказал, что ё- буква умирающая? Наоборот! Сейчас читаешь книги и многие издательства вовсю печатают "ё". Сравните (слух прочитайте): ёлка - елка, ёж - еж. А уж сколько фамилий стало корректными в произношении и правописании - словами не передать!

----------


## Маша_ла

Тут заметила как Пэма Бэнза пишет имя МиларЭпа. Это как-то по-турецки, что ли? И, все-таки, слова йогин - нет такого  :Smilie:  Есть йог - дядя ёг и йогини - тетя ёг. 
Какие есть слова в санскрите, интерЭсно?  :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Тут заметила как Пэма Бэнза пишет имя МиларЭпа. Это как-то по-турецки, что ли? И, все-таки, слова йогин - нет такого  Есть йог - дядя ёг и йогини - тетя ёг. 
> Какие есть слова в санскрите, интерЭсно?


Дык Вам многое откроется, если вы ещё до этого не читали переводы Пэмы Бэнзы!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Маша_ла, Миларэпа пишет не только Ваш покорный слуга, а много продвинутых юзеров. Моя логика такая - репа и рэпа по-русски звучат по-разному, как дева и дэва. Чтобы избежать неправильного произношения, например, семпа, где можно писать "э" по правилам русского языка - пишем "э". Впрочем, некоторые пишут и после шипящих - дзогчэн. 
Что касается "йога" - как уже было замечено в этом треде, в санскрите такого слова нет. Поэтому я за то, чтобы писать, как на санскрите - ваджра, пандита и т.д., а не ваджр, пандит и т.п.
Впрочем, делайте, как вам угодно...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Дык Вам многое откроется, если вы ещё до этого не читали переводы Пэмы Бэнзы!


Браво, браво - ну, что вы право!
Бхусуку, поскольку вы являетесь моим давним поклонником, хотя так и не представились, пора бы знать, что по большей части я все-таки редактор, а не переводчик.
Если у Вас есть замечания или предложения по переводам "Уддияны" - пишите на соответствуюший мэйл.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Пора тему прикрыть, пока не зафлудили. А то набежали всякие бабки-ёжки. Спасибо за ответ, Пэма.

----------

